# Voulez vous m'aider ???



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Dans le thread "les proverbes pour de faux", l'allusion de LucG quant à la publication d'une autobiographie (!) m'a fait sourire... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je lui ai répondu ceci :

---------------------------------
Depuis tout jeune, j'ai toujours reve d'écrire un bouquin ... ça ne s'est jamais fait parce que j'ai toujours trouvé que ce que j'avais à dire ou à raconter n'intéresserait personne et ne valait pas les arbres nécessaires pour confectionner le papier !!! 
Pour etre franc (et sérieux pour une fois ! ), cette idée me retitille depuis environ un an et j'ai sérieusement envie de me lancer dans l'écriture d'un "roman" (pas d'une autobiographie ! ) dont le sujet principal tournerait autour de ce forum et de ses "personnages" - des idées sont déjà jetées sur le papier, et la structure est déjà pratiquement batie !
Je compte sérieusement débuter les choses durant les prochaines vacances - le ton général de ce roman sera "doux-amer", teinté d'humour et de poésie, avec quand meme en toile de fond un fait divers relativement dramatique !!!
Un titre ultra-simple : "Le Forum" ... ... ...
Un échéancier non encore défini : au gré de mes idées et de mon emploi du temps !
Mais j'en ai déjà dit beaucoup trop !!! 

------------------------------------

Et bien oui ! Je vais tenter le coup sérieusement, d'une part, parce que j'en ai toujours eu envie mais que l'occasion ne s'est jamais présentée, et que d'autrepart, les 2 années passées avec vous m'ont donné de la matière et des idées que je ne voudrais pas voir tomber dans les oubliettes du Web !!!

Je n'avais certes pas l'intention d'en parler sur ce forum maintenant, mais le post de Luc a été en quelque sorte une révélation : vous etes les seuls à pouvoir m'aider et me guider !!!

J'ai commencé à travailler sur "la chose" il y à environ 4/5 mois...

La trame principale de ce roman serait synthétiquement la suivante :

L'histoire débute il y a une trentaine d'années : un gars, en vacances à l'étranger, tombe éperdument amoureux d'une jeune fille dont il ignore jusqu'au nom véritable - leur (courte) liaison ne dure que le temps des vacances et, un soir, alors qu'il l'attend pour une dernière ballade, il ne la revoit plus ... jamais ...!!!

30 ans se passent et cette "aventure" est tombée depuis longtemps dans l'oubli le plus total !!!

Au hasard de l'achat d'un Mac, et ayant quelques difficultés techniques à résoudre, ce gars se connecte sur "Le Forum" ... il commence à y prendre gout et y reste !!!

Au gré des posts et des échanges, des liens "virtuels" vont se tisser entre tous les intervenants ! Plus avec certains que d'autres, comme dans la vraie vie (on s'attache vite...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Jusqu'au jour ou le gars tombe, complètement par hasard, sur un thread anodin posté par quelqu'un qu'on appellera "X" et qui, pour des raisons obscures au départ, l'interpelle !!!

Au fil des échanges qu'il entretient de plus en plus régulièrement avec "X", une relation "étrange" va se tisser entre eux et bouleverser leurs existences respectives...!!!

Alors, vous commencez à deviner la suite ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme je le disais plus haut, ce sera une histoire en demi-teintes, un peu douce-amère avec beaucoup d'humour et d'amour aussi ...

Le truc un peu fleur bleue et un peu ringue sur les bords, pas glauque pour un sou, un "road-movie" du Web légèrement désabusé ... mais que je voudrais "attachant" !!!

Peut-etre maintenant, commencerez-vous à comprendre pourquoi je plaisante parfois avec certains en les qualifiant de mes "fils naturels" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors, peut-etre direz-vous : "ça a l'air gnangnan à souhait, ça va baigner dans la violette...etc...etc..."

Ce à quoi je vous répondrais : qui se ressemble s'assemble ... j'ai envie de pondre un truc comme ça, un truc qui ferait ressembler le Web à une plage d'Ostende, pleine de petites cabines bleues, une odeur de moules et de frites et les flonflons qui arrivent en ondulant d'une improbable fete foraine...

En bref, une toute petite histoire d'amitié et d'amour sans prétention !!!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Tu vois, j'avais déjà anticipé :  ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Tu vois, j'avais déjà anticipé :  ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tidju ! T'es sacrément rapide !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci Krystof !!!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Ou alors :

Autant en emporte le clic.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ou alors :
> Autant en emporte le clic.
> 
> 
> ...


Arffff !!! C'est vrai qu'en fait, l'histoire commence avec un "clic" !!!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Et elle finie avec une "clac"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et elle finie avec une "clac"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ! Tu me connais !!!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Les histoires d'amour finissent "mâle" en général.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Les histoires d'amour finissent "mâle" en général.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En général c'est vrai ! Mais pas la mienne ... on est dans le virtuel, ne l'oublie pas !!!


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2003)

Et quelle aide requiers-tu ? Je me sens d'humeur bleue en ce moment&amp;hellip; Alors à ton service.


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * Et quelle aide requiers-tu ? Je me sens d'humeur bleue en ce moment&amp;hellip; Alors à ton service.  *



Tu écris le bouquin, Thebig le signe


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> En général c'est vrai ! Mais pas la mienne ... on est dans le virtuel, ne l'oublie pas !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Toutil est bô, toutil est rose, toutil est gentil alors.
Les héros ne font jamais caca, ils ne dorment pas et sont pleins aux as.


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Quand ils se lèvent, ils sont déjà coiffé


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

C'est bien joli tout ça mais as-tu une idée de l'aide que nous pourrions t'apporter ? Parce que c'est un peu flou...


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

S'agit-il d'une aide financière


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * C'est bien joli tout ça mais as-tu une idée de l'aide que nous pourrions t'apporter ? Parce que c'est un peu flou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Normal, c'est une histoire d'amour flou


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * Et quelle aide requiers-tu ? Je me sens d'humeur bleue en ce moment&amp;hellip; Alors à ton service.  *


Merci Nephou !
Et bien, je dois avouer que je bute un peu sur la teneur du thread originel de "X"  qui va faire que mon gars se sent concerné et interpellé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(je ne voudrais pas tomber dans le larmoyant du type "appel au secours" et "menaces de suicide" - il faudrait que ce soit plus fin et plus original que ça !!!)


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu écris le bouquin, Thebig le signe
> 
> ...


si j'osais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus sérieusement (non, ce n'est pas du piratage de thread) j'ai un petit 40 page en guise de préambule : j'ose ou je nose pas ? bon, tant pis, j'ose :  allez, j'ose 

c'est juste pour l'état d'esprit


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * C'est bien joli tout ça mais as-tu une idée de l'aide que nous pourrions t'apporter ? Parce que c'est un peu flou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

le premier livre à flooder !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Normal, c'est une histoire d'amour flou
> 
> 
> ...







C'est exactement ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as un sacré don de résumer les choses !!!


----------



## Philito (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * C'est bien joli tout ça mais as-tu une idée de l'aide que nous pourrions t'apporter ? Parce que c'est un peu flou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai l'impression que en combinant tous les talents du bar.... ya moyen de faire un chouette livre collectif..... et oui Big le signe et le vend.... grâce à son charisme et aura....


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

J'ai la première phrase : Il était une fois


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

J'ai aussi la dernière phrase : ...et eurent beaucoup d'enfants.


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci Nephou !
> Et bien, je dois avouer que je bute un peu sur la teneur du thread originel de "X"  qui va faire que mon gars se sent concerné et interpellé !!!
> 
> ...



Un truc de ce genre : " Bonjour je m'appelle celibatgirl (merci Finn) et j'ai des pb avec mon ordi, qui voudrait m'aider ? "


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Un truc de ce genre : " Bonjour je m'appelle celibatgirl (merci Finn) et j'ai des pb avec mon ordi, qui voudrait m'aider ? "   *


"X" s'avère etre un homme ... (pour compliquer un peu les choses !!!)


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci Nephou !
> Et bien, je dois avouer que je bute un peu sur la teneur du thread originel de "X"  qui va faire que mon gars se sent concerné et interpellé !!!
> 
> ...


Pourquoi pas un truc technique tout con, genre "j'arrive pas à vider ma corbeille" et pis comme ça de fil en aiguille, en suivant les petits liens des signatures ou intrigué par toutes les private jokes, il échoue au Bar, où les "rencontres" sont plus faciles.


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai la première phrase : Il était une fois
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai aussi la dernière phrase : ...et eurent beaucoup d'enfants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça suffit, le reste n'est que remplissage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai la première phrase : Il était une fois
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...T'es con..te ! Krystof !!!!


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

Si ton bouquin gonfle aussi vite que ce sujet, c'est réglé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

cham62 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pourquoi pas un truc technique tout con, genre "j'arrive pas à vider ma corbeille"
> *


Tidju ! on sent le romantisme à fleur de peau !!!


----------



## Philito (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai aussi la dernière phrase : ...et eurent beaucoup d'enfants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				thebiglebowsky [b a dit:
			
		

> "X" s'avère etre un homme ... (pour compliquer un peu les choses !!!)  [/b]



Adoptés alors non ????


----------



## Nephou (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci Nephou !
> Et bien, je dois avouer que je bute un peu sur la teneur du thread originel de "X"  qui va faire que mon gars se sent concerné et interpellé !!!
> 
> ...


ça peut être une référence géographique, des souvenirs de même lieux mais pas des mêmes endroits, sans allusion à une rencontre (la pudeur est de mise sur le forums), le sujet ne doit pas être long , un post ou deux, mais éveiller l'intérêt pour les posts de l'autre, parce qu'il y a quelque chose. Peut-être d'abord juste en lisant, sans rien écrire.


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Je verrais bien un truc du genre :
X ? C'est ton vrai nom ? Je le trouve très excitant. Tu fais quoi ce soir ?
Viens à la maison, je te montrerai mes bits.


----------



## Philito (19 Juin 2003)

Bon c'est pas joyeux le copier coller pour mettre deux quotes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c pas au point quoi..... désolé.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




newbie


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tidju ! on sent le romantisme à fleur de peau !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Bah si c un trolleur ("les PC c nul" ou "les Macs sont trop chers") son charme naturel en prend un coup ou alors il fait ça pour déconner (c rigolo aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais du coup c moins violette.
Si t'aimes pas la corbeille, j'ai "Word ne m'iprime pas les puces", "comment lire mon divx de boules avec quicktime ?"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Viens à la maison, je te montrerai mes bits.
> 
> 
> ...


...ça aurait pu etre de moi ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : je vieillis !!!


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

Je sens que je vais aimer : j'adore le film d'Eric Rohmer : conte d'hiver. C'est quasi le même thème, mais vu du côté féminin, j'espère que tu connais, TheBig.


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

Sinon t'es au boulot là TheBig ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * C'est quasi le même thème, mais vu du côté féminin, j'espère que tu connais, TheBig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vas-y Luc !!! Accuse moi déjà de plagiat avant que je n'ai encore écrit une ligne !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

cham62 a dit:
			
		

> * Sinon t'es au boulot là TheBig ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ! Je suis les pieds dans l'eau en train de lorgner 2 grenouilles qui baisent !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais ou crois-tu que je sois, Cham ???


----------



## PetIrix (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Un titre ultra-simple : "Le Forum" ... ... ...
> 
> *



C'est pas un roman, c'est un peplum!


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est pas un roman, c'est un peplum!
> *


OUAIS ! Recentre un peu le sujet stp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et ça bosse dur au bureau, donc...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est pas un roman, c'est un peplum!
> *







A vrai dire, j'y avais pensé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour un titre à la fois simple et accrocheur ???
(nases s'abstenir svp ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ps : je vieillis !!!
> 
> 
> ...



C'est notre lot commun à tous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui n'en veux


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Le Bar" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pis si tu veux une ptite musique mélancolique, ya Erik Satie.


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



" Rencontre du deuxième type "


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

cham62 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et ça bosse dur au bureau, donc...
> 
> 
> ...


...c'est pas avec la pension que va me verser l'état belge que je vais pouvoir mettre des épinards dans mon beurre ! Arf !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...alors, je compte bien sur ce bouquin pour adoucir mes vieux jours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Pour ça, soyez sérieux ... pour une fois ! Arf !


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> " Rencontre du deuxième type "   *


Pas maaaaaaaaaal !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> " Rencontre du deuxième type "   *


Euh ! Barbarella ! Il me semblait avoir dit "nases s'abstenir !!!"


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Octépussy
Virtuellement votre
Mon mac est un type formidable
J'ai le disque tout dur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

cham62 a dit:
			
		

> *
> "Le Bar" ?
> 
> 
> ...


Pas mal ça ! Court, concis ... ... mais ça fait pas un peu poivrot ???


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2003)

pouvez me faire un résumé ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'ai le disque tout dur
> 
> 
> ...


...et on pourrait commencer par : "il regardait son ordi dont la fente douce et tiède du lecteur de disquette le subjuguait ... ... etc... etc... "


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * pouvez me faire un résumé ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NON !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arf ! (ça défoule ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Ma femme s'appelle Jaguar.


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...alors, je compte bien sur ce bouquin pour adoucir mes vieux jours !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faut que tu vendes les droits à un producteur français, comme ça ils feront un film à succès et pis les Ricains rachèteront les droits pour en faire un remake avec Jodie Foster et John Travolta (euh c pt pas le meilleur casting ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et tu seras riche et célèbre, on te verra dans les magazine, à la tv en 2e partie de soirée et tu nous oublieras et puis tu feras des conneries et tu seras presque ruiné et tu reviendra sur le Bar après qq années d'absence et on t'accueillera comme si avais posté la veille et tu seras ému aux larmes pcq Mackie aura 22000 posts et Alèm même pas 20000...

Bon, je vais me doucher, ya l'aisselle droite qui réclame.


----------



## legritch (19 Juin 2003)

J'aurais voulu être un arftiste


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Je préviens : tous ceux qui m'auront charrié n'auront pas leurs pseudos dans mon bouquin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si ça vous plait de passer à coté de la gloire des grands prix littéraires à venir, c'est votre problème ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Arrfffffffffffff !


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * pouvez me faire un résumé ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alors là, ULTRA LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (surtout avec c't'avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2003)

n'importe quoi ce sujet !


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

pour le titre :

ça nous rajeunit pas
le temps des cerises
Encore toi !
l'informatique, ça conserve
Fausse alerte dans le forum
on ne se refait pas
hippie pot-pourri
retour à Woodstock
Chéri(e), j'ai rétrici les bits
à la recherche du post perdu
Le posteur déconne toujours deux fois


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

Faut que je me calme, mon nb de posts augmente de façon exponentielle (ceux qui ont passé le bac cette année, vous ne pouvez pas comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

Encore que ici je suis un nain donc c ok, excusez-moi de vous avoir coupés.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

cham62 a dit:
			
		

> *
> et puis tu feras des conneries et tu seras presque ruiné *


Et c'est là que peut entrer en scène le "narakirit" dont je compte bien faire le pilier central du merchandising de la super-production tirée du bouquin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Olywoud me voici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : en ce qui concerne le narakirikit, on parle de "castring" et non pas de "casting" !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * n'importe quoi ce sujet !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...je ne te le fais pas dire !!! Je fatigue déjà !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : Alèm, ton avatar ! Il m'énerve, mais il m'énerve !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ps : Alèm, ton avatar ! Il m'énerve, mais il m'énerve !!!!!
> 
> ...



C'est fait pour !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est bien ton histoire, Thebig.   *


Merci Roberto !
Je t'accorde un quota de 10 citations de ton pseudo dans mon bouquin, en plus des scènes avec le designage des bougies et le sauvetage homérique de pommecroquée (un quart de chapitre !)


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Le posteur ne répond plus
Y a quelqu'un au bout du fil ?
Flood artistique
Le post de trop
Ma souris
Forum passion
La floodeuse ne répond plus


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ps : Alèm, ton avatar ! Il m'énerve, mais il m'énerve !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme a dit 'tanplan !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










voulez que je demande à mon belge préféré de me faire un _alèm_ gentil ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (si tant est que cela puisse être possible. !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Flood artistique
> *


J'aime bcp


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Continuez, continuez !!!!! ... et si un jour, une Rolls avec une pomme dessus vous éclabousse dans votre patelin, ne vous posez pas de question : ce sera bien moi !!!!!!


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

- Un mac pour deux 

- L'homme qui aimait les macs

- Le forum s'amuse

- Mon mac bien aimé

- Il était une fois un mac 

- Le bar en folie

- Pour l'amour du mac ...


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Je préviens : tous ceux qui m'auront charrié n'auront pas leurs pseudos dans mon bouquin !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manquerait plus qu'on y soit !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> "Okay je sors." (...)
> 
> 
> ...


...j'étais déjà en train de te tenir la porte !!!!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

cham62 a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'aime bcp
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Manquerait plus qu'on y soit !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh ! Je comptais accorder des royalties pour l'utilisation de vos pseudos à concurrence de 0,05 des ventes ... comme je compte quand meme bien vendre 5 ou 6 exemplaires, réfléchissez-y à deux fois !!!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouaaais !
> Ah ouais, on écrirait... Comment y disent les journalistes ?
> "Un magistral ouvrage écrit à quatre mains" (...)
> ...



MDR !! (PTDR pour the dude) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















J'achète tout de suite !!


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Flood artistique*


J'aime bcp et les gens pas trop au fait du cyber-jargon demanderons "Flou artistique" au vendeurs Fnac





Tiens c rigolo ce qui passe sur F Inter en ce moment : Oh Yeah !


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

cham62 a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens c rigolo ce qui passe sur F Inter en ce moment : Oh Yeah !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C fini


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
MDR !! (PTDR pour the dude) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















J'achète tout de suite !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Il est bien hein Roberto !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 - tout de suite, j'avais entrevu au travers de son pseudo une personnalité hors du commun, à la fois moelleuse comme un bon steak passé à l'attendrisseuse, et rebelle telle James Dean otant sa capote (de sa Porsche bien entendu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) d'un geste désabusé !!!
ps : au fait, t'as quel age Roberto ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je demande ça comme ça bien entendu !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Bon c'est pas joyeux le copier coller pour mettre deux quotes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est juste que t'as supprimé un "/quote" à la fin.


----------



## Philito (19 Juin 2003)

et que j'aurais pas du décocher l'option aperçu de votre message, mais merci......


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * "Okay je sors." (...) *


Ca c'est bien, ça résumme un peu l'esprit du bar, tu rajoute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 à la fin et ça te fait un super titre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto ! Oh Roberto ! Tu peux revenir maintenant, les 10 minutes sont passées !!!!!!


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2003)

cham62 a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens c rigolo ce qui passe sur F Inter en ce moment : Oh Yeah !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'était encore les Fab Trob ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh ! Je comptais accorder des royalties pour l'utilisation de vos pseudos à concurrence de 0,05 des ventes ... comme je compte quand meme bien vendre 5 ou 6 exemplaires, réfléchissez-y à deux fois !!!
> 
> 
> ...


C'est OK mais pour O,50% alors, pas moins...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour les droits sur les NKK, il faudra voir ça avec STL, sinon c'est le procès direct !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu comptes aussi parler de la version "ténia" du NKK ? Faudra encore reverser quelques piecettes...


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y aura des images dans ton livre ?

Si tu veux que ça marche, il te faut aussi la préface de quelqu'un de célèbre et aimé de tous. Je me propose.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Tu comptes aussi parler de la version "ténia" du NKK ? Faudra encore reverser quelques piecettes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...ce sera pour un prochain bouquin que j'intitulerai "En vers et contre tous" ...


----------



## Nexka (19 Juin 2003)

Dis, pour en revenir au premier post de X, ça pourais etre celui d'un gars ki veut écrire un livre et ki fait un résumé en racontant son expérience passé (peut etre un peu mitonnée ou enjolivée, comme ça l'autre personne ne le reconnaitrai pas tout de suite mais serai intriguée parceque elle a vécu le méme genre d'histoire). En plus ça fait une jolie mise en abime. (g pas tout compris si X c un gars, le narateur c une fille c ça??) Bon si g rien compris, tu peux le faire à l'envers aussi. 

Voili voulou

Nexka


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'ai l'âge du Fils de la Trinité (Da Trinity Son©) au moment où de gros notables romains qui s'en lavaient les mains ont estimé qu'il commençait à faire chier et qu'il fallait pacifier le Proche-Orient une bonne fois pour toute, nom de... de... César !... et qu'ils ont donc décidé qu'on allait en finir avec cette histoire ridicule.
> *













...des références religieuses et bibliques !
...un age qui pourrait correspondre !
...une tendance à "Arfer" de bon aloi !











Dans mon bras, mon fils !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ps : j'en suis plus à un près !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (je teste les réactions de mon futur public !)


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai l'âge du Fils de la Trinité (Da Trinity Son©) au moment où de gros notables romains qui s'en lavaient les mains ont estimé qu'il commençait à faire chier et qu'il fallait pacifier le Proche-Orient une bonne fois pour toute, nom de... de... César !... et qu'ils ont donc décidé qu'on allait en finir avec cette histoire ridicule.
> (je compte sur ta grande culture religieuse, sinon les quelques souvenirs que tu garderais d'une éducation exemplaire, pour déduire des indices concordants qui te permettront, de fil en aiguille de recoudre le sua... de deviner mon âge !)
> ...



2066 ?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu ne les fais pas !!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Préface, by krystof.

"Thebig....comment dire ? Tout d'abord, quand il m'a demandé d'écrire la préface de son roman (futur chef d'oeuvre à n'en point douté), je ne le croyais pas. Lui, mon ami d'enfance, toujours prêt pour la moindre plaisanterie (ahhhh le sucre en poudre dans le réservoir à essence de la prof de math !), et qui, du jour au lendemain, décide de nous faire part de ses talents cachés. J'en ai la larme à l'oeil.
Je nous revois, en culottes courtes, déambulant sur les trottoirs de Bruxelles, avec nos lances-pierres et nos bonbecs plein les poches. Je suis si ému, maintenant, de voir sa réussite exemplaire.
Alors ce livre, il ne faut pas le lire, non, il faut le vivre, le sentir, le respirer. Thebig y a mis toute son énergie, sa sueur (vous sentez...), c'est la nouvelle bible dont tout le monde va devoir s'inspirer pour, dès demain, trouver son chemin et accéder à la plénitude. Achetez-le, courrez avant qu'il n'y en est plus !
Un passage, parmi tant d'autres : "tidjuu....arffff, espèce d'oppossum grillé". Alors ? Ça vous donne pas envie ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> * Dis, pour en revenir au premier post de X, ça pourais etre celui d'un gars ki veut écrire un livre et ki fait un résumé en racontant son expérience passé (peut etre un peu mitonnée ou enjolivée, comme ça l'autre personne ne le reconnaitrai pas tout de suite mais serai intriguée parceque elle a vécu le méme genre d'histoire). En plus ça fait une jolie mise en abime. (g pas tout compris si X c un gars, le narateur c une fille c ça??) Bon si g rien compris, tu peux le faire à l'envers aussi.
> Voili voulou
> Nexka     *








 La "mise en abime" est une excellente idée - je note, Nexka, je note ! Merci !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : en parlant de la mise en abime, on pourrait aussi inclure un éventuel "accident" d'un jeune posteur qui, las de son 1382ième Kernel Panic en 4 heures, a jeté son PB 12" flambant neuf de la falaise d'Etretat en oubliant par inadvertance de le lacher au dernier moment...(il avait mangé des fraises au sucre en postant et ça colle, les fraises au sucre !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...c'est peut etre un peu trop, ça ????


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

ceci me rappelle  le chemin du livre


----------



## Nexka (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ps : en parlant de la mise en abime, on pourrait aussi inclure un éventuel "accident" d'un jeune posteur qui, las de son 1382ième Kernel Panic en 4 heures, a jeté son PB 12" flambant neuf de la falaise d'Etretat en oubliant par inadvertance de le lacher au dernier moment...(il avait mangé des fraises au sucre en postant et ça colle, les fraises au sucre !!!)
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry mais g pas capté la référence?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis laisse tomber Etretat, on t'accuserai de plagiat sur Maurice Leblanc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est que c'est déja pris Etretat pour les livres!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Alors ce livre, il ne faut pas le lire, non,  *







Euh ! C'est pas un peu exagéré ça Krystof ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Très bien ta préface ! 
Pour l'épisode des lance-pierres, précise quand meme qu'on les avait confectionnés avec l'élastique des culottes de nos mères respectives, ce qui nous avait valu 5 Pater et 10 Aves à la sortie du confessionnal de la rue des Minimes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(c'est le genre de détail qui tue !!!)


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Préface, by krystof. *


+ correction orthographique par quelqu'un d'autre que Mackie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...à la sortie du confessionnal de la rue des Minimes !!!
> 
> 
> ...



La rue des Minimes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est la rue des femmes de petite vertue me semble-t-il !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









jpmiss n'est pas là pour confirmer hélas !


----------



## Fulvio (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ah ouais, on écrirait... Comment y disent les journalistes ?
> "Un magistral ouvrage écrit à quatre mains" (...)
> *



Faut être quatre pour écrire un ouvrage à quatre mains... A mois d'être l'oeuvre de deux écrivains ambidextres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Appelez moi chieur)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> La rue des Minimes ?
> 
> 
> ...


Mwouais, mais parfois elles en ont des grosses aussi !!!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Des grosses verrues


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> confessionnal de la rue des Minimes !!!
> *



Qu'est-ce qu'il foutait là MiniMe ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2003)

Dis-moi Thebig, pour les pré-commandes, tu fais des prix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_vi, j'y vais_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Des grosses verrues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...comme c'était à l'origine un quartier "agricole" et qu'elles poussaient les animaux pour passer, c'est de la que vient l'expression : "mettre la verrue avant les boeufs" ... ou quelque chose comme ça !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Qu'est-ce qu'il foutait là MiniMe ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Devine ! ...c'est là qu'on fesse !!! Arrfffffffffffffffff !!!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

MDR


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais on en est à la page combien là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * Dis-moi Thebig, pour les pré-commandes, tu fais des prix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je pratique la technique du 12+1 (12 gratuits pour un payant) mais, pour les 12 gratuits j'ai supprimé le texte (pas con quand meme !!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

En fait, et je ne vais pas vous le cacher plus longtemps, j'ai créé ce thread pour servir de préface !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est le résumé idéal de l'ambiance de ce forum ! On ne peut pas faire mieux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Vous etes trop !!!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Et un Zip général... Un !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Belle brochette zebig.


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En fait, et je ne vais pas vous le cacher plus longtemps, j'ai créé ce thread pour servir de préface !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu pourras vendre ton bouquin avec qq CDs (ou DVDs) contenant la base de données des posts du Bar. Sous blister chez les marchands de journaux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Belle brochette zebig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]





 Regarde devant toi, petit salopard !


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je voudrais bien mais je ne vois que les grosses fleurs de la chemise de Roberto...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Je voudrais bien mais je ne vois que les grosses fleurs de la chemise de Roberto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrrffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!! Pauvre Roberto !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Arrrrffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!! Pauvre Roberto !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime pas être le premier !!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Et un ZIP d'or, un


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

J'aime pas être le premier !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
À moins que l'on ne fasse une ronde...?


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et un ZIP d'or, un
> 
> 
> 
> ...



give me five !!


----------



## tomtom (19 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi je fais toujours le wagon de queue, c'est plus prudent...



Puis on y vois de nouvelles têtes.

Tandis que dans le wagon de tête...


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * Puis on y vois de nouvelles têtes.
> 
> Tandis que dans le wagon de tête... *


... on y sent les nouvelles queues


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

La préface, je la vois comme ça (en résumé) :

Ce soir là, en rentrant chez lui,  il eut mieux valu qu'il se casse les doigts en refermant la portière de sa bagnole ... !
A cause d'un petit "clic", sa vie a basculé et son passé lui a bondi à la figure tel un opposum en rut sur un mouton retourné !
Longtemps sa souris a erré sur le bouton "enregistrement" de ce forum avant qu'il ne se décide à y entrer...
Ce qu'il ne savait pas, c'est qu'on l'y attendait ... Tapi dans un coin obscur de ce qu'on appelle communément "Le Bar", un fantome le guettait ... non pas un spectre effrayant comme on se plait parfois à l'imaginer, mais un reflet du passé, une image venue de nulle part, un spasme de son inconscient...
Le hasard est ainsi fait qu'il met parfois en présence des personnes dont la probabilité qu'ils se rencontrent est proche du zéro absolu !
Ce jour-là, le hasard était au rendez-vous ... ...


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La rue des Minimes ?
> 
> ...



Si, si, c'est (enfin, c'était, en tous cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ça, Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je parle de Michelin-city évidemment.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si, si, c'est (enfin, c'était, en tous cas
> 
> ...














 c'est toujours le cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin moi je dis çà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'en sais rien en fait (je dis çà pour pas que l'_on_ me pose des questions après ....


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * La préface, je la vois comme ça (en résumé) :
> 
> Ce soir là, en rentrant chez lui,  il eut mieux valu qu'il se casse les doigts en refermant la portière de sa bagnole ... !
> A cause d'un petit "clic", sa vie a basculé et son passé lui a bondi à la figure tel un opposum en rut sur un mouton retourné !
> ...



Et après ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et après ...
> 
> 
> ...







Tu crois que c'est facile de tenter d'écrire une bonne préface entouré d'employés consciencieux qui bossent comme un seul homme pour rattraper ton retard ???
Tu crois que c'est facile de poster quand t'es toujours dérangé par un gros pop-up qui te gueule dans les yeux "You have new mail" toutes les 5 minutes ???

Mais bon ! ça va ! j'espère quand meme avoir bien avancé pour ce soir ce qui me laissera le temps de faire une petite sieste avant d'aller dormir !!!


----------



## tomtom (20 Juin 2003)

S'il te plait, thebig, pourrais-tu utiliser dans ton livre le mot "panoplie" ?
j'aime bien ce mot: "panoplie"


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * La préface, je la vois comme ça (en résumé) :
> 
> Ce soir là, en rentrant chez lui,  il eut mieux valu qu'il se casse les doigts en refermant la portière de sa bagnole ... !
> A cause d'un petit "clic", sa vie a basculé et son passé lui a bondi à la figure tel un opposum en rut sur un mouton retourné !
> ...



C'est pas une préface, ça, TheBig, c'est à la rigueur un prologue. La préface doit montrer plus de hauteur de vue, par principe, elle est écrite par quelqu'un qui n'a pas lu le bouquin et qui se garde donc bien de rentrer dans les détails. Dans le genre :


_De cette oeuvre au long cours qui nous berce hypnotiquement, émergent deci-delà ce qu'on sent intimement être les aspérités d'une existence toute entière consacrée à la recherche d'une vérité profonde, inlassablement mise à jour par un travail de Sisyphe, sans compter Tantale, ce qu'a bien résumé notre grand homme de cette expression lapidaire : "le fond de la chope était frais".

De ce questionnement promothéen, on ressort vacillant, clignant des yeux comme une poule ayant picoré les pruneaux à l'armagnac échappés du bocal malencontreusement tombé de la fenêtre du philosophe pensif.

Et, la dernière page tournée, on reste, bras ballants, la tête pleine d'un vide vertigineux et remâchant ces mots étranges venus d'ailleurs "ok, je sors ; ok, je sors" _


----------



## legritch (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> De cette oeuvre au long cours qui nous berce hypnotiquement, émergent deci-delà ce qu'on sent intimement être les aspérités d'une existence toute entière consacrée à la recherche d'une vérité profonde, inlassablement mise à jour par un travail de Sisyphe, sans compter Tantale, ce qu'a bien résumé notre grand homme de cette expression lapidaire : "le fond de la chope était frais".
> 
> ...


Luc, chapeau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * S'il te plait, thebig, pourrais-tu utiliser dans ton livre le mot "panoplie" ?
> j'aime bien ce mot: "panoplie"
> 
> 
> ...


...c'est comme si c'était fait Tomtom ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aime bien ce mot, il a l'air de toujours se trainer et se plie (normal) à toutes les exigences littéraires !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On pourrait dire par "exemple" un truc du genre : "Il venait de se fendre de plus de 2500 Euros pour acquérir la PANOPLIE du parfait MacUser, et malgré tout, un large sourire illuminait son visage... etc... etc..."
...ça te va, Tomtom ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

En contrepartie, je compte sur toi pour m'aider à concevoir la page de couverture et la jaquette !!!


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

Pour panoplie (un mot que j'aime beaucoup également), tu peux aussi faire un truc du genre :

"Une fois de plus, il posa son coude sur le comptoir, mais épuisé par tant d'efforts renouvelés tant de fois chaque jour, le panneau plia.






 OquéJeSaur (à rangs, s'il vous plait)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est pas une préface, ça, TheBig, c'est à la rigueur un prologue  *


Ne confondrais-tu pas avec le Tour de France ???????


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ne confondrais-tu pas avec le Tour de France ???????
> 
> 
> ...



Dis tout de suite que je pédale dans la semoule.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais ! Va un peu rejoindre Roberto à la fraiche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : chapeau pour ta prélogue !!! (pour ménager les susceptibilités, j'ai mélangé préface et prologue...)


----------



## tomtom (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...c'est comme si c'était fait Tomtom !
> 
> 
> ...



c'est nickel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




content content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai déja mis mon "Ancien Testament pour les Nuls" à la poubelle pour faire de la place dans ma bibliothèque pour ton uvre future


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> Dis tout de suite que je pédale dans la semoule.
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens, ça me fait penser à un truc : dans une usine de montage de vélos, peut-on renvoyer un cadre uniquement parce que c'est une pédale ???????


----------



## tomtom (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En contrepartie, je compte sur toi pour m'aider à concevoir la page de couverture et la jaquette !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas de problème, je ne demande que ça


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Tu as le choix... Derrière Roberto ou devant moi...


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tiens, ça me fait penser à un truc : dans une usine de montage de vélos, peut-on renvoyer un cadre uniquement parce que c'est une pédale ???????
> 
> 
> ...



je me renseigne mais en tous cas, pas s'il surveille le travail à la chaîne, y a jurisprudence


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> pas s'il surveille le travail à la chaîne, y a jurisprudence
> 
> 
> ...


...et s'il déraille ?????


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Tu as le choix... Derrière Roberto ou devant moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

tu ne voudrais pas me mettre en caque, quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je ne serais pas bien assorti et j'aurais peur qu'on me fasse un procés en saur céléri, ce qui donne des renvois, sinons des bannis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> je me renseigne mais en tous cas, pas s'il surveille le travail à la chaîne, y a jurisprudence
> 
> 
> ...


J'en connaissais un comme ça ! tout avait commencé par un régime sans selle !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Barbarella peut faire la locomotive et je fais le wagon de charbon... ??
> * [/quote
> Et moi, je fais la tringle sur laquelle on tire pour faire Tuuuut Tuuuuuut !!!!


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'en connaissais un comme ça ! tout avait commencé par un régime sans selle !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Il devait pas se bidonner tous les jours. j'en connais qui se seraient braquet pour moins que ça.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Barbarella ! Y'a Roberto qui dit des cochoncetés !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> Il devait pas se bidonner tous les jours. j'en connais qui se seraient braquet pour moins que ça.
> 
> 
> ...


On voit bien que t'en connais un rayon !!!


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Barbarella ! Y'a Roberto qui dit des cochoncetés !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui j'ai vu  et toi tu l'écoutes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui j'ai vu  et toi tu l'écoutes
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> On voit bien que t'en connais un rayon !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Meme qu'à Noel tu chantais : "il est né le divin enfant, résonnez museaux et chantez pipettes" !!!! Arrrffffff


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tiens, ça me fait penser à un truc : dans une usine de montage de vélos, peut-on renvoyer un cadre uniquement parce que c'est une pédale ???????
> 
> 
> ...



je me suis renseigné auprès du MEDEF : tant qu'il a pas le boyau crevé, il est bon pour le service. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. je vous le dis, il vaut parfois mieux être traîne-patins que cadre si on veut rouler pépère


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> je me suis renseigné auprès du MEDEF : tant qu'il a pas le boyau crevé, il est bon pour le service.
> 
> 
> ...


Je te dis pas : imagine un lacher de narakirikit dans une usine de boyaux !!!!! ... le carnage !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je ne serais pas bien assorti et j'aurais peur qu'on me fasse un procés en saur céléri, ce qui donne des renvois, sinons des bannis
> 
> 
> ...



Laissons les bannis longs où ils sont pour le moment, on verra tout ça ce soir si ça ne fait pas trop d'accordéons...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Laissons les bannis longs* 

[/QUOTE]
....pom pom pom pom...les bannis longs des violons de l'automne...etc...etc... pom pom pom pom


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

A ce train là, il va vite être censuré le bouquin du big


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> On voit bien que t'en connais un rayon !!!
> *





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Meme qu'à Noel tu chantais : "il est né le divin enfant, résonnez museaux et chantez pipettes" !!!! Arrrffffff
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais j'ai la voix un peu voilée. Alors, chanter ! je te demande un pneu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ose pas, je me dégonfle tout de suite


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * A ce train là, il va vite être censuré le bouquin du big
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans le bar mais pas dans le forum Os x ...


----------



## tomtom (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, mais j'ai la voix un peu voilée. Alors, chanter ! je te demande un pneu !
> 
> ...



t'aurais pas un p'tit coup de pompe toi?


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
mais pas dans le forum Os x ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah quoi...?
C'est vrai, on y pense jamais, à ces pauv' gars qui se débattent dans les Kernels... Z'ont bien le droit de se détendre aussi...


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouais ben je sors de moi-même : fais un peu chaud, ici...
> ça devient du rail !
> ...



Moi qui croyais que c'était le train-train.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai du être mal aiguillé, j'appelle un contrôleur


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Bah quoi...?
C'est vrai, on y pense jamais, à ces pauv' gars qui se débattent dans les Kernels... Z'ont bien le droit de se détendre aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais dans le social maintenant


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'aurais pas un p'tit coup de pompe toi?
> 
> ...


Il déjante grâve dans les virages vi !! La faute au charbon que Roberto a renversé un peu partout en tentant de se raccrocher à la loco !!


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'aurais pas un p'tit coup de pompe toi?
> 
> ...



M'en parle pas, heureusement qu'il y l'atmosphère de macGé pour que ma pression monte au moins au bar.


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu fais dans le social maintenant
> 
> ...


Parce qu'ils sont sociables maintenant chez les Os X ?


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu fais dans le social maintenant
> 
> ...


[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Parce qu'ils sont sociables maintenant chez les Os X ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


Non mais dites donc, un peu de respect pour ceux qui aident les gens au lieu de flooder sur leur lieu de travail


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Il déjante grâve dans les virages vi !! La faute au charbon que Roberto a renversé un peu partout en tentant de se raccrocher à la loco !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a qu'à prendre le TGV (Turlutte Grossièrement Virtuelle), c'est plus moderne.


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il a qu'à prendre le TGV (Turlutte Grossièrement Virtuelle), c'est plus moderne.
> 
> ...



Le tortillard, c'est autre chose, mais ça a ses amateurs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'es un fayot !
> Même un sale vieux fayot !!
> *


...c'est le premier qui dit qui l'est !!! 
ps : Barbaaaaareeeeellllllaaaaaa ! Roberto m'embete et il continue ses cochoncetés !!!


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...c'est le premier qui dit qui l'est !!!
> ps : Barbaaaaareeeeellllllaaaaaa ! Roberto m'embete et il continue ses cochoncetés !!!
> 
> ...



Et tu ne sais pas comment faire pour l'arrêter


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et tu ne sais pas comment faire pour l'arrêter
> 
> 
> ...








 t'aurais du les voir, Roberto et Tanplan ! Déchainés qu'ils étaient hier...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meme que Roberto avait sa chemise à fleurs avec une grosse pétale par derrière (mais en allemand ça donne mieux !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : excuses !!!


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Meme que Roberto avait sa chemise à fleurs avec une grosse pétale par derrière (mais en allemand ça donne mieux !!!)
> 
> ...



Il voulait être la poubelle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Il voulait être la poubelle
> 
> 
> ...


...pour aller danser ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

...à chaque fois que je passe derrière mon "Flower Power", je pense à Roberto maintenant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...avec toutes vos conneries !!!!!!


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

Je sens qu'on déraille
Et pendant ce temps, TheBig ne papote pas avec sa muse.

Encore un bouquin qu'on va attendre jusqu'au calendos grec.

PS. Ceci est une (fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) allusion à la feta lozérienne qui va devoir changer de nom pour cause d'appellation contrôlée. Non mais qu'est-ce que je raconte, moi ???


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...c'est le premier qui dit qui l'est !!!
> ps : Barbaaaaareeeeellllllaaaaaa ! Roberto m'embete et il continue ses cochoncetés !!!
> 
> ...



Arrêtez avec les fayots, le Arico est toujours à la fraîche à courser le sandre sur la Dordogne. par vent du nord-ouest, je l'entends ronfler d'ici, même qu'il y a un comité anti-éolienne qui s'est monté


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et pendant ce temps, TheBig ne papote pas avec sa muse.
> *


Euh ! Barbarella est ma muse préférée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(frott frott frott... ... ...)


----------



## PetIrix (20 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Et pendant ce temps, TheBig ne papote pas avec sa muse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il fait mumuse avec ses potes!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> (Tiens, au fait, aujourd'hui, j'ai une chemise avec des pirhañas, dans les verts, couleur crotte de nez, c'est pratique).
> *


Effectivement ! Moi j'avais trouvé une moumoutte de volant de voiture de la meme couleur et qui recouvrait tout le volant ... c'était divin ! ... jusqu'au jour ou l'airbag s'est déclenché ... et paf, retour à l'envoyeur ... j'ai failli mourir !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Autre accessoire très utile : le bichon de Ténériffe !!!

Tu es tranquillement assis dans ton fauteuil en train de poster ... et soudainement tu dois éternuer grave !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et m... pas de mouchoir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 solutions, soit tu mouchettes ton LCD à 1000 Euros et par la meme occasion, tu réveilles quelques pixels morts (si, si, ça arrive !), ou t'appelle ton bichon (qui doit, de préférence etre jeune, rapide, non-sourd et avoir l'intégralité de ses pattes dans un souci de rapidité...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme je dis toujours : "le bichon... et c'est tout bon !!!!!"


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il fait mumuse avec ses potes!
> 
> ...














T'as pas raccourci ton pseudo, c'était pas plutôt ContrePetIrix


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

Et personne ne nous avait dit que nous avions tous un "theBig" livré en standard avec jaguar...!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ce qui donne, une fois retraduit en français grâce à la formidable puissance de calcul de Sherlock© :
> "Une fiction forte et importante qui puise entier son goût et son pouvoir romantique dans la réalité d'un monde virtuel où se pourrait humainement perdre si l'amour n'a pas été le plus beaucoup à la serrure.
> Un maître à quatre, mains et deux bites écrit le travail".
> *


Tiens, je te passe mon bichon pour essuyer tes larmes - doit encore y avoir une petite place de propre dessus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Pour la traduction, on voit bien que tu n'as jamais entendu un flamand parler le francais : c'est exactement comme ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 (excepté moi, bien entendu, mais je suis un flamand exceptionnel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)

ps : l'avantage, c'est qu'on peut dire ce qu'on veut sur les flamands, y'en a qu'un sur le forum et je le maitrise ... !!! hihi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Le secouriste, il est dans les parages ??
> 
> 
> ...


...Ouais, mais il vient de glisser sur ta chemise crottedenezteuse, que tu avais négligemment (et très élégamment d'ailleurs) jetée sur le parquet ...!
Il tente de se relever, mais c'est pas gagné !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 marrant ça : au plus il fouette l'air de ses petits bras et de ses petites jambes, au plus il s'englue ... ça devient franchement dégueu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Roberto : abats le !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Tiens !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un serpent vient de passer sur mon bureau en me demandant : "quelle heure reptile s'il vous plait ???"


----------



## Philito (20 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Ce qui donnera aussi une autre version française :
> "Est puissant, est important, quant à l'écriture nouvellement établie, quand complètement les amours n'est pas dans le verrouillage, son goût et lui est vraiment détruit probablement dans "ejkonjkoy", sa force romantique du monde de la personne, est tiré.
> Le monsieur par le fichier 4, et deux cicatrices acid travaillent."
> 
> ...



ARFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Paske je vais en avoir besoin aussi (du secouriste), impossible de se retenir de pouffer de rire..... et tout mes collègues se demandent quoi et je veux bine le bichon aussi après......

Merci


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sonny est en Belgique ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> et je veux bine le bichon aussi après......
> *


Euh ! pour le bichon faudra attendre un peu ... il gigote dans la machine à laver (Roberto en a profité pour l'utiliser aux toilettes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Par contre, je peux t'envoyer mon lapin nain (les pointes d'oreille pour se curer le nez, y'a pas mieux !!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Sonny est en Belgique ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh non ! T'as pas bien lu : le serpent a dit :"s'il vous plait !!!" Arf...


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh non ! T'as pas bien lu : le serpent a dit :"s'il vous plait !!!" Arf...
> 
> 
> ...



Me disais aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







D'habitude, il parle pas, t'as à peine le temps d'entendre "zip..." !!


----------



## Philito (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh ! pour le bichon faudra attendre un peu ... il gigote dans la machine à laver (Roberto en a profité pour l'utiliser aux toilettes !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Bon va pour la lapin nain.... ferais avec en attendant et dés que le bichon est propre (jamais plus de 40° les bichons, hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je veux bien l'échanger contre le lapin !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Me disais aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






D'habitude, il parle pas, t'as à peine le temps d'entendre "zip..." !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Attend ! Il repasse justement ... vais m'approcher pour écouter.......!!!! Arrrgghhhhhh ! trop tard.....!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : Roberto, repasse-moi le bichon s'il te plait !!!


----------



## Philito (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ps : Roberto, repasse-moi le bichon s'il te plait !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Il saura pas ouvrir la machine, il doit encore être essoré le bichon..... et j'en ai besoin....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> et j'en ai besoin....
> 
> 
> ...


Patience ! Ne me dis pas qu'autour de toi, dans ton bureau, y'a pas quelques gros bichons qui trainent (tiens, je suis un peu enrhubé aujourd'hui)...


----------



## Philito (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Patience ! Ne me dis pas qu'autour de toi, dans ton bureau, y'a pas quelques gros bichons qui trainent (tiens, je suis un peu enrhubé aujourd'hui)...
> 
> 
> ...



Ben si il y a des bichons partout (moi aussi je suis enrhumé avece ce sale faux bon temps de belgique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais pas jolis et je me vois mal me moucher dedans sans prendre des baffes !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben si il y a des bichons partout (moi aussi je suis enrhumé avece ce sale faux bon temps de belgique
> 
> 
> ...








 ...et il fait le difficile...!!! C'est bien les djeunes ça !!! Moi, par exemple, avant, j'hésitais, je palpais, je sélectionnais ... maintenant, le premier bichon qui passe à ma portée et hop !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tidju, le nombre de fois que j'ai du me moucher dans les mains parce que j'avais pas été assez rapide !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Aux toilettes j'ai utilisé le hamster.
> *








 ...le hamster ????... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était un putois !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'était un putois !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Enfin ! Maintenant du moins, ça l'est !!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Pour les personnes intéressées, le modèle suivant communément appelé "bichon à tete renfrognée" doit etre évité parce que justement, il est renfrogné et que c'est extremement dangereux !!!


----------



## tomtom (20 Juin 2003)

ça sent bizard ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Il était renfrogné au début...
> mais après que je l'ai utilisé, y f'sait  moins le fier !
> *


Arrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















ps : juste au moment ou je lis ton message, j'ai une ptéro qui rentre dans mon bureau en me disant  : "excusez-moi, n'ai-je pas laissé trainer un Bon à Tirer sur votre bureau ??? ???" Arffff j'ai pouffé : comme si j'étais du genre à laisser trainer un "bon à tirer" quelque part !!!!! Poufff Poufffff ...


----------



## Philito (20 Juin 2003)

Faut prévenir quand même:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Faut prévenir quand même:
> *


La particularité du bichon Xing est d'abord d'avoir une approche (j'allais dire une accroche... Arf !) sympathique, mais, à condition d'en avoir 2, son point fort est de pouvoir s'accrocher au guidon d'une bicyclette sur laquelle il remplace avantageusement la sonnette : ...Xing ...Xing !!!!!!!!! Arffffffffff


----------



## Philito (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> La particularité du bichon Xing est d'abord d'avoir une approche (j'allais dire une accroche... Arf !) sympathique, mais, à condition d'en avoir 2, son point fort est de pouvoir s'accrocher au guidon d'une bicyclette sur laquelle il remplace avantageusement la sonnette : ...Xing ...Xing !!!!!!!!! Arffffffffff
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais interdiction de sortir le vélo quand il pleut, sinon Bichon pas content


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui mais interdiction de sortir le vélo quand il pleut, sinon Bichon pas content
> *


Tidju ! sacré rhume Philito ... tu ferais bien de prendre des gouttes !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : plus de photo comme ça s'il vous plait - ça me fend le coeur parce que j'adore les chiens !!!


----------



## Philito (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ps : plus de photo comme ça s'il vous plait - ça me fend le coeur parce que j'adore les chiens !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, ferais plus, voilà je l'ai sechecheveuté






Et Roberto, pourquoi tu demandes encore.... ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tidju ! Roberto, tu m'as fait peur !!!! A première vue, je croyais qu'on m'avait photographié assoupi en dessous d'un casque américain lors du dernier Veteran Day !!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Désolé, ferais plus, voilà je l'ai sechecheveuté
> *


...t'as pas encore essayé le micro-ondes ???


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...t'as pas encore essayé le micro-ondes ???
> 
> 
> ...



Avec du Ketchup, deux tours de moulin et une pincée de sel de Guérande... miam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_j'y vais, j'y vais..._


----------



## tomtom (20 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Avec du Ketchup, deux tours de moulin et une pincée de sel de Guérande... miam
> 
> ...



tiens je te la prète  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Comment ça c'est quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une plumeuse pardi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Comment? il fait bon dehors, bon ben j'y vais alors_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> Avec du Ketchup, deux tours de moulin et une pincée de sel de Guérande... miam
> 
> 
> ...


Mwouais, comme l'opposum à la broche que tu as essayé de préparer hier soir pour le barbecue annuel de notre tranche !!!
Il était tellement torché (lui, pas l'opposum !) qu'il a failli m'embrocher alors que j'étais à 4 pattes en train d'attiser le feu !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'y pense : on n'avait pas de broche !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philito (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais j'y pense : on n'avait pas de broche !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



 ARFFFFFF     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















bon sur ces bonnes paroles.... un sandwich (non pas molle, ni roti d'ailleurs)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Euh ! Est-ce une impression ou s'est on un peu égaré par rapport au sujet initial ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : moi, mon bichon, je l'ai appelé Chon Chon ... et pourquoi : parce que bi-chon !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Pas de fric pour un bi-pro ! choisissez un bi-chon !!! Arrrffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : si j'osais, je  vous conseillerais au minimum le PowerCrotte !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais j'y pense : on n'avait pas de broche !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Beau titre de chapitre !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Beau titre de chapitre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Ouf ! Merci d'avoir recentré le sujet Tanplan !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

...et pour ceux qui me reprocheraient de flooder au boulot ... lu dans une revue anglaise ce matin :

A busstation is where a bus stops
A trainstation is where a train stops
On my desk I have a worstation....
No further comment !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Et m..... ! j'aurais jamais du me moquer des bichons !!! ... une petite fée avec deux gros bichons m'est apparue et m'a dit : "Thebig ! c'est pas beau ! tu resteras comme ça jusque lundi !"






...J'espère que ma femme s'est pas moquée des Doberman cet après-midi !!! hihi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Il s'agit du même bichon déjà évoqué à la sortie de la machine à laver, et on peut voir sur ce document Thebig constatant qu'hélas un programme long "tâches difficiles" à 80° n'a pas éliminé (toc-toc-toc !) toutes les concressions dégueulasses d'origines diverses dont son bichon était plein.
> Une image à méditer.
> 
> ...


Arrfffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Crévindiou ! Reste plus que la Mère Denis à faire venir à la rescousse.....


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

Non à la tortue rheu !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...J'espère que ma femme s'est pas moquée des Doberman cet après-midi !!! hihi
> 
> 
> ...


... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si ! Je le pressentais !!! Adieu les potos !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Arrrrrgggghhhhhh !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2003)

Arrrfffffffffffff ! Arrete ! J'ai pouffé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je souscris pour PetIrix, mais j'en veux un aussi !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Aiiieeeeeee ! Mais, ma chérie, je plaisantais !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2003)

...j'en peux plus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Aiiieeeeeee ! Mais, ma chérie, je plaisantais !!!
> 
> 
> ...



TheBig, je crois le moment venu (s'il n'est pas déjà trop tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que tu prennes de ton précieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 temps pour expliquer à ta moitié (depuis trente ans, si tu l'avais oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que, de ta part (nous te connaissons bien ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) il ne s'agit que d'une émotion PUREMENT esthétique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A ce sujet, mes camarades et moi-même restons à ton entière disposition pour la fourniture de tous certificats ou attestations (sur l'honneur, bien évidemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) destinés à démontrer à ladite Moitié ton entière, parfaite et totale bonne foi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mes hommages, Madame, je ne faisais que passer..._


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> il ne s'agit que d'une émotion PUREMENT esthétique
> 
> 
> ...



Et ne confondassez pas, siouplait : "sentimatalité esthétique" et "s'en aller tâter de l'élastique".



			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> A ce sujet, mes camarades et moi-même restons à ton entière disposition pour la fourniture de tous certificats ou attestations (sur l'honneur, bien évidemment
> 
> 
> ...



Ndr : suite à un arrivage massif de mails relatifs au sujet dont auquel il est question, nous précisons, au cas où ce serait nécessaire (et il semble bien que ce soit le cas), il s'agit bien de "attester sur l'honneur" et non de "attenter à l'honneur".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Thebig ??
> J'ai ôté la légère couche de poussière qui recouvrait déjà ce... comment déjà ?... Szrède ?... cette discussion pour te demander si ça avance, ton projet ?!
> *


Ta g..... Roberto !!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A cause de toi, j'ai passé un week end lamentable !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hier, soir, j'étais en train de contempler une superbe nichée de "bichons de poil" sur les sites dont tu m'avais si aimablement communiqué les adresses, et je ne me suis pas aperçu que ma femme était derrière moi, munie de chaussons aussi silencieux qu'une plume tombant sur le dos d'un mouton retourné !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant je suis tellement raide de la nuque que tout le monde me surnomme Von Stroheim !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Autre exclusivité, le "bichon de toilettes" teint dans la masse (moins salissant) et super-confortable - admirez les 2 pattes latérales destinées à maintenir la lunette en position fermée :


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Autre exclusivité, le "bichon de toilettes" teint dans la masse (moins salissant) et super-confortable - admirez les 2 pattes latérales destinées à maintenir la lunette en position fermée :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'avoue que là, TheBig m'interpelle : tout vieux croûton ayant fréquenté, même à son corps défendant, le Lagarde &amp; Michard ou tout autre manuel de littérature à l'usage des élèves à dresser, aura reconnu, sans hésitation possible la célèbre casquette de Charles Bovary.

Mais qu'en conclure ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TheBig s'appelle en réalité Rodolphe ?
La ptérodactylo s'appelle Emma ?
TheBig travaille dans une douteuse officine ?pharmaceutique sous le pseudo de M. Homais ?
Il se prépare à jouer dans la reprise de Arsenic et vieilles dentelles ?
C'est simplement une coïncidence ?

Bon, j'en ai ras la casquette des ces interrogations métaphysico-littéraires. Roberto, dis-nous tout


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est élémentaire : Thebig est le Docteur Watson© !!
> *


T'as encore utilisé Sherlock pour trouver ça ???


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2003)

beau scoop, Roberto : docteur watson sur mac !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On n'a pas fini de commencer à avoir des emmerdements. Il va nous bichonner des bugs, je te dis pas !

Et alors Sherlock, c'est qui ? kernic ou Panel???


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2003)

Ceci étant, je persiste à penser qu'il s'agit bien de Charles Bovary. Je vous joins à toutes fins utiles, la description du couvre-chef par Gustave, c'est digne du bar, non ? :

_C'était une de ces coiffure d'ordre composite, où l'on retrouve les éléments du bonnet à poil, du chapska du chapeau rond, de la casquette de loutre et du bonnet de coton, une de ces pauvres choses, enfin, dont la laideur muette a des profondeurs d'expression comme le visage d'un imbécile. Ovoïde et renflée de baleines, elle commençait par trois boudins circulaires ; puis s'alternaient, séparés par une bande rouge, des losanges de velours et de poils de lapin ; venait ensuite une façon de sac qui se terminait par un polygone cartonné, couvert d'une broderie en soutache compliquée, et d'où pendait, au bout d'un long cordon trop mince, un petit croisillon de fils d'or, en manière de gland. Elle était neuve ; la visière brillait._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



mais c'est moi lors de l'un de mes duels !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

Euh Roberto ! Rien que pour toi, j'ai dégotté chez un éleveur spécialisé, mac-user et grand amateur de X (l'OS, bien entendu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), une superbe bichée de nichons de plage ... euh ! je voulais bien entendu dire "nichée de bichons" de plage dont un modèle exclusif qui peut servir également de tapis (le modèle au centre), et les deux autres d'accoudoirs ou de repose-tete à ton choix...!!!
Qu'en penses-tu ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : le bichon de plage a la particularité d'etre traité "anti-tache" d'origine !!!


----------



## Philito (1 Juillet 2003)

Ouaisssssss TheBig est revenu......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Notre maître à tous.... !

T'étais où....?


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Ouaisssssss TheBig est revenu......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec les trois sérigraphiées.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Ouaisssssss TheBig est revenu......
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Salut Philito ... t'exagères là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...pour une fois, je bossais !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Avec les trois sérigraphiées.
> *


Si j'étais avec les trois sérigraphiées, c'est dans le thread "post-mortem" que je posterais à présent !!!


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Si j'étais avec les trois sérigraphiées, c'est dans le thread "post-mortem" que je posterais à présent !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Celle de gauche pourrait enlever le "BA".




Tiens, ça me rappelle quelque chose !

Salut TheBig !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Celle de gauche pourrait enlever le "BA".
> Tiens, ça me rappelle quelque chose !
> Salut TheBig !!
> ...


Tch !!! Excuse-moi, mais je viens d'éternuer sur la 3ième... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Salut Petirix !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'espère que ça va un peu mieux pour toi !


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * T'étais où....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En Allemagne, en train de regarder par dessous une petite asiatique qiu f&amp;aisait de l'escalade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
D'ailleurs, aller jusqu'en Allemagne pour ça


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Euh Roberto ! Rien que pour toi, j'ai dégotté chez un éleveur spécialisé, mac-user et grand amateur de X (l'OS, bien entendu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu...y aurait pas le modèle "guéridon"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai quoi. Je vais le poser où mon verre.


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tch !!! Excuse-moi, mais je viens d'éternuer sur la 3ième...
> 
> 
> ...



Pour l'instant je viens de rattrapper la grenade.
'Faut qu'je retrouve la goupille parceque là, je commence à fatiguer de la main droite !!

ET AUCUN COMMENTAIRE NE SERA TOLERE !!!!


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> ET AUCUN COMMENTAIRE NE SERA TOLERE !!!!
> *



Alors nous n'en ferons pas.


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alors nous n'en ferons pas.
> 
> ...



Bien bien bien.


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour l'instant je viens de rattrapper la grenade.
> 'Faut qu'je retrouve la goupille parceque là, je commence à fatiguer de la main droite !!
> ...



Et tu fais quoi avec la main gauche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu te boules les grattes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













D'accord, aucun commentaire...


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et tu fais quoi avec la main gauche
> 
> ...




Avec la main gauche je met des smileys rouges partout à ton attention sur un autre threads !


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Avec la main gauche je met des smileys rouges partout à ton attention sur un autre threads !
> ...



Ne te donne pas tout ce mal, le vert me va tellement mieux.


----------



## Philito (1 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi tiens.... bizarre....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















 (mais c'est déjà fini là.....)


----------



## Kak (1 Juillet 2003)

Suggestions pour TheBig
(si c'est toujours d'atualité)

_X est webmaster_ 
Il (ou elle, c'est toi qui voit) dirige 1 forum
1 jour, X reconnait une expression particulière qu'il n'avait entendu
jusque là que dans la bouche de Y qu'il avait donc perdu de vu il ya 30 ans.
Interlocation
Interrogation
X ressort sa  _panoplie_  de détective et cherche le moyen
d'en savoir plus sur le membre en question, qui se révele
être  _in fine_  Y


----------



## Kak (1 Juillet 2003)

Re suggestion:

X écrit un livre: l'histoire vrai de sa mère qui rencontre 1 type etc..
il transpose en science fiction genre starwars electro-technologique.
Best seller et tout le toutim ...
Forum sur ce livre
Le narrateur se reconnait dans ce livre et le dit
Rencontre on line du narrateur et de X.
Coup de flood!
Hic:
X est un mec
X est shizo
Pour une raison ou une autre, rencontre IRL.
X pete les plombs, se prend pour sa mère,
bain de sang
Narrateur sauvé in extemis par tante de X (ou voisine ou la chienne, ou la commode va savoir)
Coup de foudre


C'est plus chiadé ça déjà
plus gore aussi, oui, oui


----------



## Kak (2 Juillet 2003)

Plus simple:

Z écrit un livre "TheBook"
X et Y y reconnaissent leur histoire:
une rencontre, ballade ratée, etc...
Ils se rencontrent sur un forum qui parle du bouquin
mais ne reconnaissent qu'après avoir floodé plus qu'a leur tour:
et oui, révélélation, etc... ils se reconnaissent!
Mais alors komenselasefesse!
Ils se mettent en tête de rencontrer l'auteur et y arrivent.
Z (l'auteur) est en fait la serveuse du café où ils se rencontraient il ya 30 ans,
e telle a retranscrit leur histoire dans son bouquin...


Voilà, voilà
en même temps, je crois bien que ça n'interresse que moi....




je me raconte des histoires à moi-même, c'est déjà pas si mal!
Tiens, je vais aller me coucher.


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> * Plus simple:
> 
> 
> en même temps, je crois bien que ça n'interresse que moi....
> ...



Mais non pas du tout Kak, mais tu sais il faut laisser le temps à Thebig, c'est qu'il est plus tout jeune, et comme on voudrait le garder encore il faut pas le brusquer.

Soit patiente


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> Voilà, voilà
> en même temps, je crois bien que ça n'interresse que moi....
> 
> ...


Certainement pas kak ! et je trouve tes idées toutes plus intéressantes les unes que les autres ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, comme le dit Barbarella, il faut un certain temps pour que, de la simple lecture, les idées passent dans le cerveau et vice-versa (tu verras plus tard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
Alors, je reviens, mais d'ores et déjà je te remercie d'avoir pensé à moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps pour Barbarella : fais gaffe à mon image quand même !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

hop hop hopeula, un tit nouveau qui s'incruste!

bon, je viens de lire (presque) tout le thread, y a un truc qui m'interesse...
t'en es ou the big?
comment tu comptes t'y prendre pour te faire publier a la fin? t'y as deja pense???
je demande parce que moi aussi ca m'a travaille d'ecrire un truc, je m'y suis mis, et j'ai fini une premiere histoire pas plus tard qu'il y a trois jours...
je me dis comme ça : "tiens mais si ça s'trouve, va savoir, ça pourrait se vendre!!"

d'ou les questions qui se posent, du genre :
je fais comment pour proteger mon bouquin? (j'ai regarde du cote de l'afnil et de l'inpi mais je pige pas tout)
et les contrats et tout ça (si jamais il y en a, on peut rever), ca marche comment?
et surtout : je demande a qui???

je cherche desesperement sur le net des forums ou c'que des auteurs publies fileraient des tuyaux, ou un truc du genre, et... (voire pour tomber amoureux  )
ben je trouve pas, et me v'la echoue au bar pour oublier mon chagrin...   

quelqu'un a une idee de site, forums, ou a deja ete publie, ici?
dites moi siouplé siouplé sioupléééééééééé!

ps: desole thebig, j'empiete un peu sur tes plates-bandes la, mais je suis desespere, aussi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

ah merde j'avais pas regarde...
un sujet de 2003...
bon ben au moins, yaura du nouveau...


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hopeula, un tit nouveau qui s'incruste!
> 
> bon, je viens de lire (presque) tout le thread, y a un truc qui m'interesse...
> t'en es ou the big?
> ...




Pour se faire éditer c'est pas compliqué  si tu as des sous tu le fais à compte d'auteur 

avé une petite recherche sur gougle


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

merci les gars pour les tuyaux.
le coup de l'enveloppe, je connaissais, je l'ai fait avec des enregistrements, mais j'etais au courant que legalement c'est pas le top...
quand tu dis que "ca coute beaucoup plus cher", tu penses a quoi?


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2005)

Pis ça dépend aussi de la durée de protection et de la couverture géographique.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2005)

c'est quand meme dingue...
pour 600 balles, t'es inscrit a la sacem, t'y deposes ce que tu veux, c'est protege beton et tout...
ya bien un equivalent pour les bouquins non?


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2005)

Il y a la SACD


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2005)

merci du tuyau 
j'ai lu aussi quelquepart que le depot chez un notaire est efficace mais c'est dans les mille balles...
faut voir...
de toute facons j'ai aussi appris que la propriete intellectuelle ne protege que les idees, jamais la forme, donc pour ce qui est des ecrits, en cas de plagiat ca a l'air un peu impossible de faire valoir ses droits...
mais je continue a chercher a droite a gauche, si jamais il y a d'autres suggestions, je prends...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Fais un premeir bouquin d'évaluation que tu fais publier chez un éditeur qui fait des petits tirages (type l'Harmattan). Tu ne toucheras pas un rond, tu devras payer 50 exemplaires mais ils protègent le tout et ça te fait une bonne carte de visite pour frapper à la porte d'une plus grande maison.
L'écrivain écrit. L'éditeur le décharge des tâches juridiques et c'est tant mieux...
QUand au plagiat et au manque de nouveauté, s'ils n'xistaient pas on y verrait plus clair aux rentrées littéraires...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2005)

c'est pas idiot.
Je vais aller voir chez l'harmattan pour...
... ben pour voir justement!
(oh la phrase pourrie eh! et le mec il veut ecrire des bouquins!)


----------

